# Bass Fishing Pic's



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

View attachment 72213
View attachment 72214
View attachment 72215
View attachment 72216
View attachment 72217
View attachment 72218
View attachment 72219
:AINT BAD!!!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Big mouth.lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

throw them little guys back and go after some bigger ones


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

makes me wanna go fishin


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

makes me want to use it for a feeder for my piranhas


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

RRice said:


> makes me want to use it for a feeder for my piranhas
> [snapback]1148640[/snapback]​


yes, im sure your 5 2" caribes will have no problem taking on a 14"+ largemouth


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice fish


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

my old reds loved bass filets


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> RRice said:
> 
> 
> > makes me want to use it for a feeder for my piranhas
> ...










goodone.

nice catch.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice catch. where did u catch them at ?


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

You just gave me bad fishing fever! Well Im glad that autumn is allmost here and fish starts to eat again..


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Man you need to learn how to properly rig your gitzits! oh and get rid of those swivles you dont need them. Here is a bass i caught a couple weeks ago the fish was 24 inches long and estimated to be 8+ pounds.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

god damn 8lbs! whered u get him


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

RRice said:


> makes me want to use it for a feeder for my piranhas
> [snapback]1148640[/snapback]​


Yes,
Im sure the bass would love to snack on your p's.


----------

